# How to make a "Professional Speedcube" awesome.



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 21, 2010)

So I picked up some more of these after dropping my other two, and considering that they were so cheap I decided that I may as well try to mod because at 3 dollars each I could get like 10. So I went downstairs and whipped out my handy dandy dremel and just murdered one. But my second one turned out nice. the only thing I did was make the edges like an FII's, and it got like 5 times better. I would upload pictures but my camera is broken. If you want something to bring somewhere that you know other people will want to scramble then this is what you want. It NEVER pops.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

I almost had no idea what you were talking about untill I read it twice.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2010)

I still have no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I still have no idea what he's talking about.



All I know is that the FII edges are good. I think.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 21, 2010)

Eh?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Eh?



Nonono continentmate, *I'm* supposed to say "Eh?", *you're* supposed to say "Huh?".


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh?
> ...



oic because Canada.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry if I was being confusing, if my camera wasn't broken then it would have been much less confusing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Sorry if I was being confusing, if my camera wasn't broken then it would have been much less confusing.





crazymanjimbo46 said:


> So I picked up some more of these *(Three more of what?)* after dropping my other two *(What does dropping have to do with anything?)*, and considering that they were so cheap I decided that I may as well try to mod *(Mod how?)* because at 3 dollars each I could get like 10 *(Get 10 of what?)*. So I went downstairs and whipped out my handy dandy dremel and just murdered one *(This is not the place to talk about murder in your basement)*. But my second one turned out nice *(Second what, and nice compared to what?)* . the only thing I did was make the edges like an FII's, and it got like 5 times better *(So you murdered it, but you didn't really do that much, but it got 5 times better?)*. I would upload pictures but my camera is broken. If you want something to bring somewhere that you know other people will want to scramble then this is what you want *(Um...what?)*. It NEVER pops *(Does it pop less than it did before?)*. *confused*


 
I'm pretty sure the confusion has nothing to do with your camera.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just got pwned.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> I just got pwned.



Don't worry. As soon as I saw you were from Nova Scotia, I knew I had to.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 21, 2010)

Rather than commenting on how you just got pwned, why not clarify all the unclear things in your post and make a more well-structured post explaining what exactly you're saying?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 21, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Sorry if I was being confusing, if my camera wasn't broken then it would have been much less confusing.



Actually, it would be a lot less confusing if you had the ability to piece together coherent thoughts.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> crazymanjimbo46 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I was being confusing, if my camera wasn't broken then it would have been much less confusing.
> ...



Mabye he's like V-te ...schizo... or something.


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2010)

lolthread.


----------



## Hiero (Mar 21, 2010)

I think it's something about modding his camera. Maybe he's trying the cubing on marijuana experiment.


----------



## Litz (Mar 21, 2010)

What is this I don't even


----------



## fundash (Mar 21, 2010)

Litz said:


> What is this I don't even



this


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with Dene.

lolthread.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 21, 2010)

So, you round off the internal edges of the edge cubies which might get caught by the corner cubies? What about also rounding the edges of the corner cubies which might get snagged on the edge cubies? Does sanding down the foot on the corner piece help or hurt?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 21, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> So I picked up some more of these after dropping my other two


Good job you hit puberty, umm but picked up three more 0.0
what are you?


crazymanjimbo46 said:


> and considering that they were so cheap


WAIITTT you bought them? Im pretty sure dismemberment is illegal in most countries...


crazymanjimbo46 said:


> I decided that I may as well try to mod because at 3 dollars each I could get like 10.


ok umm how many dead people are there?



crazymanjimbo46 said:


> So I went downstairs and whipped out my handy dandy dremel and just murdered one. But my second one turned out nice.


Umm werent they already dead...



crazymanjimbo46 said:


> the only thing I did was make the edges like an FII's, and it got like 5 times better. I would upload pictures but my camera is broken. If you want something to bring somewhere that you know other people will want to scramble then this is what you want. It NEVER pops.


I dont think we want to see what you have to show us...
Waiit you scramble them?
Like eggs...
wow


----------



## kunz (Mar 21, 2010)

that was great


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 21, 2010)

It sounds like he is just describing how he bought some cheap cubes and then modded them to try and make them good.


----------



## radmin (Mar 22, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> So, you round off the internal edges of the edge cubies which might get caught by the corner cubies? What about also rounding the edges of the corner cubies which might get snagged on the edge cubies? Does sanding down the foot on the corner piece help or hurt?



I performed the mod on a Cube 4 You with excellent results. 8 edges on each edge and only 3 on the corners.

I felt cube4you was the best in every category except it locked up. It was fast, responded well to lube, smooth (if accurately turned), good weight, it felt solid.

After the mod the lockups are gone and the cube was my best. The problem was that it took a long time to do. I mean hours. I dremeled certain edges then sanded them.
Here are some pics. I may make a video of the mod on my other C4Ys.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 22, 2010)

Excellent! I suspected the Haiyan Memory mod could be done for other cubes too. And C4Y would be my choice for experimenting. (I get lockups on C4Y too.)


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> So I picked up some more of these after dropping my other two, and considering that they were so cheap I decided that I may as well try to mod because at 3 dollars each I could get like 10. So I went downstairs and whipped out my handy dandy dremel and just murdered one. But my second one turned out nice. the only thing I did was make the edges like an FII's, and it got like 5 times better. I would upload pictures but my camera is broken. If you want something to bring somewhere that you know other people will want to scramble then this is what you want. It NEVER pops.



Used Google Translator, and came up with,

just bought two cubes as the first 2 I bought, I dropped. I bought them because they were cheap. They were ****,so I modded them with my dremel. The first one didn't work well, but the second one came out decent. I made the edges to be like a F2. I would upload some images, but my camera is broken. It's a good cube to use in public because it never pops.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 22, 2010)

and WHAT DOES an FII edge look like any way?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 22, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> So I picked up some more of these after dropping my other two, and considering that they were so cheap I decided that I may as well try to mod because at 3 dollars each I could get like 10. So I went downstairs and whipped out my handy dandy dremel and just murdered one. But my second one turned out nice. the only thing I did was make the edges like an FII's, and it got like 5 times better. I would upload pictures but my camera is broken. If you want something to bring somewhere that you know other people will want to scramble then this is what you want. It NEVER pops.





So 'professional speedcube' is the name of the brand?


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 22, 2010)

I....Am....So....Lost o_____o


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 27, 2010)

OK I'm gonna redo this, I picked up two professional speedcubes at a store downtown, because I dropped my other two. I decided to try and mod them to make them faster. I decided to just mod the edges, I used a dremel and sandpaper to make the edges like an FII's. After I did that the speed considerably increased yet it still didn't cut corners. I will try something else on another one. I have also dropped the other two that I bought.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Ahh, ok. I wonder why the edge pieces improve it that much.


----------



## Logan (Mar 27, 2010)

R.I.P the four cubes he dropped and the one he murdered.

Warning, amazing idea incoming!

I think you should put colored velcro on your cube, and on your hands.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 31, 2010)

wait so.. wtf? what do you do?


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> wait so.. wtf? what do you do?



Seems to me that he rounded EVERYTHING on the inside.


----------

